
Hacking Team's 'Illegal' Latin American Empire - secfirstmd
https://motherboard.vice.com/read/hacking-team-illegal-latin-american-empire
======
nefitty
While we're on the topic of ethics, I recently decided to completely abandon
Vice and all of its sister sites (Noisey, Motherboard, Thump, Vice News, etc)
because one of its subsidiaries is creating advertising content for Philip
Morris. [http://www.theguardian.com/media/2016/mar/17/vice-media-
atta...](http://www.theguardian.com/media/2016/mar/17/vice-media-attacked-for-
making-tobacco-adverts-for-philip-morris)

I emailed Motherboard's editor about this and didn't get so much as a frowny
face in response. I am bummed out about Vice Media's blatant hypocrisy.
They're worth $4b, so they start tossing kids into the thresher to continue
printing money.

~~~
dmix
Vice isn't a website for children.

Do you have another tangible argument to back up this position? Or is that it
simply " _won 't someone please think of the children_"?

~~~
nefitty
If you're not convinced that the tobacco industry isn't one of the worst
that's ever emerged in the world, then I can do nothing for you.

~~~
Ntrails
Then work to have your government legislate, don't get all morally outraged
when everyone behaves in a perfectly legal fashion that happens to offend your
sense of decency.

~~~
function_seven
Please no. I don't want people attempting to legislate morals. OP's personal
outrage is preferable to lobbying for legal enshrinement of their morals.

------
mercurial
If only it was only them. It's not like, for instance, Nokia and Siemens
happily sold deep packet inspection hardware to Iran.

~~~
dogma1138
The funnier part of that story is that it was based on hardware from allot
communications which is an Isreali company, it's the same setup that the Dutch
government bought.

[https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2011/12/israeli-firm-under-
fir...](https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2011/12/israeli-firm-under-fire-selling-
spyware-iran)

------
d33
What's up with the latest Hacking Team news now? I keep hearing about a 2015
leak and I wonder why I only heard about it now.

~~~
fapjacks
It was a little more than a "leak"... They were pretty much dismantled.
[http://pastebin.com/raw/0SNSvyjJ](http://pastebin.com/raw/0SNSvyjJ)

~~~
sasvari
relevant HN discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11512845](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11512845)

